# Flagmen



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I was thinking of trying to steal an idea from a recent issue of Model Railroader and use flagmen in our operating sessions. I was hoping to secure each figure to large weighted base which would fit neatly over the sleepers in between the rails, allowing the operator to place the figure down where they need it next. My big question is: does anyone know who makes a suitable figure in large scale? And if so, do you know where I can get hold of some?

Thanks for any help you can give me!

All the best,
Gavin


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI, Current operating pactices in the US would prohibit the man from standing between the rails.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Bill,

We are modelling in the mid 60's, would that still be the case? Would flagmen still be used?

Thanks again,
Gavin


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes flagmen where used in the 60's. So your good to go for that time period. For info the flagman had a flagging kit metal box with shoulder stap. contained fusee's, red flag and torpedo's. Later RJD


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to get out the Sculpy. I couldn't find any that I liked, so I made my own.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys, 

RJD: Thanks for the information. Thats great to know, being Scots it's a little more difficult to get hold of all the info over here. It's nice to be able to ask! Do you know what they would have worn? If they were working a local freight for example would they have just been in denim dungarees the same as the loco crew? What colour would the flag have been? 

Bruce: really nice figure, great work! 

Thanks again, 
Gavin


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, I re-read the article and they used red flags, stupid question! Please just ignore that bit... 
RJD: one other question, would there have been two guys, one at each end? Or just one at the rear? I'm guessing it was to face oncoming traffic, so if it was on a single track main with bi-directional running, would they would have needed two men? 

Many thanks, 
Gavin


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

From the era you're talking about (pre NORAC) most of it was found in Rule 99: 

99. When a train stops under circumstances in which it may be overtaken by another train, the flagman must go back immediately with flagman's signals a sufficient distance to insure full protection, placing two torpedoes, and when necessary, in addition, displaying lighted fusees. 
When recalled, or relieved by another flagman, and safety to the train will permit, he may return. 
When the conditions require, he will leave the torpedoes and a lighted fusee. 
The front of the train must be protected in the same way when necessary by the forward trainman or fireman. 
When a train is moving under circumstances in which it may be overtaken by another train, the flagman must take such action as may be necessary to insure full protection. By night, or by day when the view is obscured, lighted fusees must be thrown off at proper intervals. 
Except in emergency, fusees and torpedoes will not be used by trainmen in automatic block signal system territory. 
When day signals cannot be plainly seen, owing to weather or other conditions, night signals must also be used.

NOTE TO RULE 99. - When trains are operating under Automatic Block Signal System Rules, protection against following trains will have been complied with when full protection is afforded against trains moving on the same track at restricted speed. 

99a. When a flagman is sent out with specific instructions affecting the authority of a train to proceed, such instructions must be in writing and must be shown the enginemen of all trains stopped by him. 

99b. When a train crosses over to, or obstructs a track on which the current of traffic is in the opposite direction, it must, unless otherwise provided, first be protected as prescribed by Rule 99 in both directions on that track. 

ALSO....



35. The following signals will be used by flagmen 
*Day signals *
*Night signals *
A Red Flag, Torpedoes and Fusees. 
A White Light, Torpedoes and Fusees. 



35a. The following signals will be used by trainmen and firemen when protecting engine or front of train: 
*Day signals *
*Night signals *
A Red Flag, Torpedoes and Fusees. 
Torpedoes and Fusees. 



Matthew (OV)


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Matthew, 


Thats some great info, answer pretty much most of my questions!









All the best,
Gavin


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So when the whistle blows to recall the rear flagman, he drops a fusee and walks back to the train?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There are two different versions to flagging. One apply's to trains as per rule 99. The other apply to M of W folks. In there case they send a flagman both direction to protect a track condition that may mean a train may not be able to pass a location due to unsafe track conditions. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/12/2009 5:31 PM
So when the whistle blows to recall the rear flagman, he drops a fusee and walks back to the train?


Correct... except for one thing... he RUNS back to the train!

The fusee should last about 10 minutes I think and no train may pass it at speed. They have to stop and verify the track is clear and then proceed at a restricted speed and able to stop if they see a train on the track ahead (which may mean really slow if there are blind curves!) until they reach some marker or station or some distance from the point the fusee was found.


----------

